# How Many Projects



## puggiesx2 (May 25, 2011)

My last post got me to thinking and wondering......how many projects do you have going right now..... I have 2


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

I also have 2 on the needles now, plus one UFO that needs to be sewn together.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

2 UFO's.... not even addresingthem at present. 3 actually on needles and yarn pulled for 4 almost on needles, but theya re all little ... so I'm really in good shape. Usually have one little one for travel and games, and a big one for home.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

rolyn63 said:


> I also have 2 on the needles now, plus one UFO that needs to be sewn together.


Almost the same: 2 wip and one ufo. The ufo is a scarf for me. I keep meaning to get back to it but other things get in the way: fingerless gloves for son's Christmas present and hat for friend promised ages ago. Actually I only started the friend's hat whilst travelling so if son asked what I was making I could tell the truth. Started and completed one glove after leaving him at a camp and started the second. Now every one is back home so back to knitting for the children after they go to bed.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Right now - 1 on the circular needle, 1 on straight needles and 1 crochet - 3 WIP's


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

At the present time, I have 8 projects that are being actively worked.

Have a few UFOs but we don't discuss those. :roll:


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh my goodness - I only have three!! I guess I better get to work......


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

All knit or are we counting crochet and quilting? If that's the case, you don't wanna know! ! !


----------



## puggiesx2 (May 25, 2011)

ahhhhahaha -----


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

redquilter said:


> All knit or are we counting crochet and quilting? If that's the case, you don't wanna know! ! !


No, I was only counting the knitting.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

I have 6 pairs of socks in various states of progress, a sweater, scarf and am getting ready to cast on a cape as soon as I wind the yarn.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

2 knitting and 1 crocheting. One of the knitting projects is an afghan made up of separately knitted squares, so I can do them all as mini projects, and it makes it portable for me. The other I just started yesterday. It's my first sweater. Can't wait to see how I do on it. I am about 1/3 of the way done with the back.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

3 WIP's, 4 about ready to start and a mindfull of to-do's for christmas! I think they count too.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

2 pairs socks ,1 scarf,1 shoulder shrug, plus some crochet.
Do I win?


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Well, I feel lazy. I have only 1 pair of socks on the go. But I did finish a scarf AND a pair of socks yesterday. Does that count?


----------



## foxteresa77 (Aug 28, 2011)

right now I have two. I usually only work on one at a time. It's really hard for me to work on more than one thing but I'm trying so I can knit and not have to wait to finish the other a later time.  So right now I'm working on two scarves. And soon to be working on a bucket hat hopefully.


----------



## Knitter153 (Aug 26, 2011)

I have 2 on needles at the moment; one is going to be a Santa Claus dishcloth and the other a Happy Thanksgiving placemat (I'm making 2 of those) 

The Thanksgiving placemat has 100 cast on stitches, so I work on that a bit, and then work on the dishcloth, which has 47 cast on stitches.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

Fifty! And a scotch on the rocks with a twist. LOL!

I abused the satellite bandwidth usage again, quit WIPing and just built a drink! LOL!

Fifty is a little long, of course.....I knit and crochet, so I'd say I have ten of each and piddle with them throughout the week.

Nite-nite!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~


puggiesx2 said:


> My last post got me to thinking and wondering......how many projects do you have going right now..... I have 2


----------



## Knitnstitchsue (Aug 20, 2011)

Same answer I gave on a UK forum - I refuse to answer that question on the grounds that it may incriminate me!!! :lol:


----------



## kjoerwin (Jun 3, 2011)

I have 10 pairs of socks going........


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay - so I am still getting used to the abbreviations, I am ashamed to say that I don't know what UFO's are. Can someone help me out? LOL!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

i have 4 projects going at the moment at all different stages


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

bonmouse65 said:


> Okay - so I am still getting used to the abbreviations, I am ashamed to say that I don't know what UFO's are. Can someone help me out? LOL!


Dont feel bad about the UFO's Bonmouse, I have been on here since May and I still dont know what KAL socks are nor UFO but  I thought maybe be Un Finished Object, just a guess, first I thought Unidentified Flying Object lol but that didnt work.

So ladies help Bonmouse and myself out here. Ta.


----------



## dee1964 (Aug 2, 2011)

Well I have four project going right now!


----------



## kjoerwin (Jun 3, 2011)

I think UFO are unfinished objects, and KAL is for a knit-along.....some stores, or knitting groups have knit alongs to teach new ways of doing projects, or just for the fun of it...hope that helps...k


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

I have 3 things going.

A lovely mulberry coloured hat for a homeless lady.

A variegated pram rug.

And this one has being sitting for a while, a shawl for my granny box. I really must get it out and do a little more on it.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

kjoerwin said:


> I think UFO are unfinished objects, and KAL is for a knit-along.....some stores, or knitting groups have knit alongs to teach new ways of doing projects, or just for the fun of it...hope that helps...k


Thanks K.


----------



## diziescott (Mar 25, 2011)

Just 3 at the moment...a top for me (since I needed something small and portable) a cable and lace blanket (adult size, over 1/2 done) and a little baby blankie for brainless work. Each has it's own purpose, and I think I will even finish them all! Then some baby sweaters for a new little one due in January.


----------



## pennycarp (Feb 13, 2011)

I have three pairs of socks on needles right now. I'm knitting on all of them, so I don't feel bad about having multiples in progress.

Penny


----------



## Cookie_Sue (May 23, 2011)

I am happy to say, I just reorganized my stash. I found 2 ufo's and I have completed them. I did find more yarn then I thought was possible. Jim told me I have more yarn than Hobby Lobby! 3 completely full chest of drawers and 2 more large bins but, at least it is in order! I have 2 wip's at the moment one small and one big. About to tackle another double knit project so wish me luck! lol


----------



## flmgsun (Jul 12, 2011)

Have 2 on needles and 1 on Kniffty loom. So that makes 3. But did finish a scarf, 2 baby hats and 1 set of booties so I guess it is not too bad. Back to work now that summer is over so there will be more WIP's.


----------



## epzan (May 28, 2011)

3 scarves, 1 really fun project (the African Adventure bag), 1 pair of socks (doing two socks at a time), dishcloth I started on a trip, a UFO from years ago that I'm not counting, so 7 projects.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Five on the needle...all socks. But, I've baby stuff (cable booties, pixie cap with lace design, and a sweater) that I need to begin.


----------



## Brookwood (Aug 18, 2011)

Fun topic! 7 knitting, 4 cross stitch, 3 beading and 9 quilts. Hey, I work in a quiltiing shop! Cindy


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

kjoerwin said:


> I think UFO are unfinished objects, and KAL is for a knit-along.....some stores, or knitting groups have knit alongs to teach new ways of doing projects, or just for the fun of it...hope that helps...k


A big thank you Kjoerwin! NannyMon and I appreciate the clarification.


----------



## Brookwood (Aug 18, 2011)

Fun topic! 7 knitting, 4 cross stitch, 3 beading and 9 quilts. Hey, I work in a quiltiing shop! Cindy


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

8 knitting projects (one by each chair and another by the bed) 2 Hardanger projects, and many sewing and machine embroidery projects. Knitting is my first love, first in the morning and last in the evening. I even got a few rows on my KAL socks while I was waiting for the coffee to finish so I could take it downstairs to the computer to check on what everyone was doing on KP.


----------



## LuvinCrafts (Aug 22, 2011)

glnwhi said:


> 2 pairs socks ,1 scarf,1 shoulder shrug, plus some crochet.
> Do I win?


No, I win! I don't have any! I don't knit so since she said she wasn't counting crocheting I win! Hey...what's the prize? LOL


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i only have 1 going at a time & make myself finish it before i start another..really hard to do!!!


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

it all depends on what my daughter has started (and lost interest in). currently 2 I think (plus whatever I haven't unearthed.... ha ha


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Only 2 WIP on the needles at the moment....but there is probably 2 dozen waiting to be sewn up/buttons attached etc! Mostly small projects (baby/toddler), but the pile is growing like topsy and starting to look a bit scarey...LOL!! Have promised myself I will deal to them before starting on my Xmas list....(yeah, right!)


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I've got two that I shall begin on Sunday when a Master Knitter will be coming to my house for a two hour private lesson for a friend and myself! Can't wait! However since I knit for Knots-of -Love I am always knitting Chemo Caps.


----------



## Granalou (Aug 11, 2011)

3 on needles, 2 ready to start and 4 planned to do before Christmas. Probably overly ambitious.


----------



## sarge409142 (Jun 23, 2011)

I have 2 on needles, 3 with yarn ready to go and 2 UFO's. Not 2 bad.


----------



## MamaKing (Jul 20, 2011)

I have two projects going. Hunter Safety Orange earflap hat and an Aran Stitch Sampler Afghan. I am good at starting and finishing projects. My problem is the line up waiting to be knitted and the deadlines I have to finish them... which is self inflicted  Since my son's wedding on August 13th I have made a purple beret, 2 sets of HSOrange fingerless gloves, a HSOrange earflap hat and a full size quilt for my daughter. By the 10th I want to finish another full size quilt for my son and cover a lampshade for my daughter in granny squares. What is wrong with me?


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

2 WIP for Christmas, but one includes slippers for everyone. Currently better than halfway finished with pairs 14 and 15. Have an illusion scarf, a baby afghan and 2 major Annie's Attic afghans otk. Have a willow laundry basket full of plans....


----------



## dfarrell23 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have 4 or 5 in current production, several that are stalled, and about 6 ufos.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I can't believe I only have 1 on my needles which I will try to finish today! I have been sewing dresses for Dress A Girl Around the World and also for Little Dresses for Africa. I have made 78 dresses thus far. We will be taking the dresses to our Women Ministries Fall Fellowship in Lake Geneva Sept. 23-25. After that I'll start knitting again. Our Women Ministries will be having a "Baby Shower for Baby Jesus" Dec. 1. We will bring newborn items to the "shower". The clothes will go to Swedish Covenant Hospital in Chicago for moms to take their babies home in (many women have no baby clothes). They need about 300 a month. I only know how to knit "flat" items but I can use my Knifty Knitter small round loom to make caps.


----------



## RitaCarola (Apr 18, 2011)

I only do 1 at a time... If I don't finish my project before I start another one, it'll never get finished... So I never leave a project unfinished...unless I get bored with it, then I will take it out and start something new...


----------



## Miss Caty (Jul 8, 2011)

I have three active ones and a couple of others that are resting. One pair of socks has been in "punishment" for years...I may just abandon that one!


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

bonster said:


> I can't believe I only have 1 on my needles which I will try to finish today! I have been sewing dresses for Dress A Girl Around the World and also for Little Dresses for Africa. I have made 78 dresses thus far. We will be taking the dresses to our Women Ministries Fall Fellowship in Lake Geneva Sept. 23-25. After that I'll start knitting again. Our Women Ministries will be having a "Baby Shower for Baby Jesus" Dec. 1. We will bring newborn items to the "shower". The clothes will go to Swedish Covenant Hospital in Chicago for moms to take their babies home in (many women have no baby clothes). They need about 300 a month. I only know how to knit "flat" items but I can use my Knifty Knitter small round loom to make caps.


78 dresses !! wow. That's fantastic. I loathe sewing so I really admire you for doing all those dresses.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I have 3 in the works right now.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

sam07671 said:


> I have 3 in the works right now.


Opps I forgot 1 I have 4 in the works right now.


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

Too many really, baby clothes arran jumper for my brother and two quilts :lol:


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

I have 5, three blankets a sweater and a pair of booties.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

It's a simple "pillow case" dress (but we use fabric). I just don't like doing the armhole facing. I like putting together the different colors for the pockets or whatever. I try to imagine what girl will receive the dress and what country it will go to! I sew in hopes of keeping girls out of the human trafficking trade. That is a passion for me! I haven't sewn for years. There was a time I made all my own clothes but fabric and patterns got too expensive!


NannyMon said:


> bonster said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe I only have 1 on my needles which I will try to finish today! I have been sewing dresses for Dress A Girl Around the World and also for Little Dresses for Africa. I have made 78 dresses thus far. We will be taking the dresses to our Women Ministries Fall Fellowship in Lake Geneva Sept. 23-25. After that I'll start knitting again. Our Women Ministries will be having a "Baby Shower for Baby Jesus" Dec. 1. We will bring newborn items to the "shower". The clothes will go to Swedish Covenant Hospital in Chicago for moms to take their babies home in (many women have no baby clothes). They need about 300 a month. I only know how to knit "flat" items but I can use my Knifty Knitter small round loom to make caps.
> ...


----------



## FivePennyKnits (Aug 3, 2011)

I have three on the needles. A shawl that I am doing with a KAL. If it is done by sept 5 with pictures posted I am eligible for prizes! I like the push to finish.

A pair of socks.

An afghan which is in squares and I keep in my car.

I am eager to finish all three because I have many more projects I would like to get started.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 13, 2011)

4---as of TODAY!  (one is nearly done)


----------



## FivePennyKnits (Aug 3, 2011)

Should probably be honest here....I have a sweater that I started 14 years ago and got stuck....It would not even fit my four year old now!

And I made a swaeter as part of a KAL....it just needs to be sewn up but it looks like it would fit Atilla the Hun...it's huge! I loved the pattern and learned so much doing it...Maybe I just shouldn't do sweaters.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm going to start making lap robes for a local hospital with a church group, dish cloths and towels for another cause and then a poncho for yours truly. 3 WIP's one with a deadline, and two others. One is a small carry along the other a knitted bad that will be felted. Then there are the christmas requests. On break right now sue to ministroke that affected left arm/hand, but slowly improving. Actually knit two ros on a towel last night. That's the best I've done since the stroke.


----------



## mainelynn (Mar 30, 2011)

I have 3 sweater jackets that need zippers, and 3 other projects that are WIP and a couple others that I can't find...LOL.. just lost my getup..


----------



## pilgrim1953 (Jan 26, 2011)

I only have 3 new ones going now since I finished up the three I had going for the October challenge. I have a pair of fingerless gloves, a sock monkey and my scrap afghan which is always ongoing. Of course I have many others waiting to cast on to get done by Xmas.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Well if I only count my knitting then I have 7 projects. Unless I have to count cloths that are in the trucks, then it is 9. My daughter has asked me to make her a slouchy hat for school. She thinks I knit fast must be.


----------



## top_bun007 (Aug 23, 2011)

5


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

I only have one knit project on the needles right now. I need to start a scarf for my daughter though that I promised her. I do have a crochet blanket that I am in progress of making as well. If I'm perfectly honest I also have a baby sized quilt that I started 8 years ago then got stuck when it was time to sew the top batting and back together. I don't know if I'll ever finish that but I keep it in hopes that one day I will!


----------



## Linda B (Jul 25, 2011)

I have two Ishi bags that I'm currently working on, in the finishing stages, read: lining, which I need to figure out. I have one sweater from two years ago to fit together, and another sweater (Debbie Bliss Donnegal tweed) IP - second time I've knit one, actually FITS, but haven't touched it in over a year. One Great American Afghan to crochet and knit together. That makes five.

My goal in my recent retirement is to get down to two WIP. We shall see! I find that some knitting works best at home and other types work better traveling or visiting - as has been mentioned by others in KP.


----------



## kyliesnana (Apr 3, 2011)

I have two and also working on three cross stitch pieces. Time to take a break!!!!! 
Kyliesnana


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I've got 4 going right now. One sock on needles,2 hats on needles and a scarf to put the fringe on.


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh, boy! I'll have to check to make sure. I know it's a lot. Maybe a dozen. Some that were put aside for more important ones, a couple that are unfinished because I have to get more yarn. A couple of big ones (afghans) and a bunch of small ones (scarves, dishcloths).


----------



## Velveeta (Aug 31, 2011)

So far, I am actively knitting a scarf I started 6 months ago, have 3 or 4 pairs of socks on needles, bought some new sock yarn I love and will get it on needles as soon as I am done with the scarf because I want to try toe up socks. Have the back and sleeves done on a sweater but can't find the pattern to make the front. I have about a third of a crocheted blanket done. It would be almost finished if I just sewed all the little squares to the main part. I also have a rather difficult lace scarf that I have started and frogged about 6 times but will never give up on trying to figure it out.


----------



## donna2kayak (Aug 25, 2011)

I have 3 right now. One big one (a poncho for myself) A cable scarf for my hubby and a dishcloth. 

I need a small project that I can drag w/me when I need to sit around and wait.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I am in very good shape. I only have 2. One is a baby crewneck that will have a small pocket added in front to hold a miniature bunny rabbit. I work on this at home. The second is my knitting circle project, a strawberry cocoon that I work on when I don't need to concentrate too much. Of course, that changes from moment to moment. When the very talented knitters and crocheters on KP post new projects, I get very easily distracted.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I only have 2,

I am knitting fairisle totes for my daughter and her 4 friends - I just about done with tote no 3 and boy is the pattern getting boring!

The other is a fairisle cardigan for my grandson - still have to do the sleeves - dropped it to do the totes.

However I have a LONG list of things ready to go once the other things are done one of which is an afghan for my son and his fiance - special request - they want it in black and grey - now that is going to be a dull knit!!


----------



## maudeham (Jun 6, 2011)

I have 2. A scarf for quick pick up and a sweater. I do have 1 UFO that was donated with a bag of yarn. It's a sweater but I can't decide if I want to try to finish it. May frog it and use yarn for something else


----------



## claywoman (Apr 19, 2011)

I have five in various stages of working towards finished. A finished afghan body; working on the NEVERENDING border to attach. A shell with only one arm hole and neck edge to finish. Two toddler sweaters; all parts knitted; need to be sewn together and front and neck edges knitted on. A toddler shrug; at present the back completed. A very good morning to all of you and thank you for making me smile. It has been a rough morning and reading your entries has really made me chuckle and lightened the load.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Right now I have 3. I have to get more yarn for one of them.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Six


----------



## JoanCB (May 11, 2011)

I have 4 on the go... each in a different room !!! Baby cap, prayer shawl, fan and feather scarf, and a sweater for my 8 year old great-granddaughter for Christmas.
Will soon start a baby layette.


----------



## mrswyzard (Jul 13, 2011)

had 4 till last week, finished 3 so now I am down to 1 i am working on but hundreds in my mind, lol


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

about six


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I have 3 baby blankets. and a baby cocoon for a new spring grandbaby. 
Have the yarn for my first sweater and am getting ready to buy the yarn for a second sweater.
Still in the 100's here so a bit warn to really think about sweaters


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

I just finished 3 projects but next time I am going to stick to 1. I have other interests that I have been neglecting. 

But I did enjoy sitting outside for 3 or 4 hours and knitting.

Now that the fall and winter are coming I want to put more time into getting the house ready for the Holidays. It will be extra special this year because of the projects I finished.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I have 3 - scarf for the scarf drive, baby blanket and a bib.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh, don't even ask! I'm pretty sure I don't have as many as Donna Rae, but the number is most likely higher than my golf score (which is pretty darn high!). I suffer from a syndrome called the Thrill Of The Start, and the Procrastination Of The Finish.


----------



## teacherhaak (Apr 3, 2011)

I have four--an aghan (too hot to work on right now); a scarf to match the hat I made my niece; a baby cocoon and hat (does that count as two); and a pair of socks. Hopefully, I'll get more knitting time when it gets cooler and my kitten learns not to eat my yarn!


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Christmas is coming & I still knit for charity, so I have 5 projects on needles. All but one will be finished soon, then there are more gifts to start.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

puggiesx2 said:


> My last post got me to thinking and wondering......how many projects do you have going right now..... I have 2


counting cross stitch I have 5, 2 cross stitch, a one-row scarf, 1 pair mittens, dishcloth britches.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

I work on only one project at a time-that way I finish it and am eager to get to the next one. I have several in line to work on next-- just how my mind has to work


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I have 2 I'm currently working. A cardi for me and child's hoodie for charity. I have a UFO that needs to be sewn and the neck band done. I had forgotten about that one until I was getting charity sweaters ready to mail and found it in with my finished work. I have another UFO that will probably never get finished because I HATE the yarn. It's so itchy and sheds little flakes of fiber. I started as a charity sweater, but would never want any child, or any person, having this yarn anywhere near their face.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Miraculously, I only have one project going on right now. I have found myself with 5-6 projects going on; it was good doing that because sometimes I actually got quite tired of looking at the same yarn for awhile; thus, it was nice to be able to switch up to another project. The kicker on that, was that sometimes I'd forget where I stopped on one project  

I decided to just start working on 1 project at a time. The funny thing is, I have a ton of books lined up with pages marked for the next projects I may do! :lol:


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i have three


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Acutally, I just finished a pair of socks last night and a project that i'm going to frog AGAIN. Gorgeous yarn, chenille wrapped with eyelash in purples and greens, but not matter the needle size, it's just too stiff to wear! It's next incarnation will be a double knitting project that will either turn into a bag, with satin lining and a velvet strap or a pillow, depending on how big it is when complete. What a pain this has been!

I only have two other things on the needles right now...a cotton dish towel and a shrug for one of my fave littlers. So that's it unless you want to count almost 40 kitchen towels that need their buttons! Waiting on finishing this last towel then a marathon button sewing day!


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Gosh, I'm embarrassed! Your question forced me to count my projects...and I have 7! They are: shawl, gauntlets, lace cardigan, winter cardigan, aphgan, purse (almost done and ready for felting), and cotton coaster. I almost always have a pair of socks going too but not this time.

I have promised myself that I will NOT get another project started untill I finish off a few!


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

Right this minute I have 13 WIP. Just finished a WWII watch cap for my nephew and I'm working on a scarf for his sister and another had for his other sister. I have told myself not to look at another pattern until all of these projects are done. Most of them are hats for children but there is a shrug and a couple of scarves. I think this is my all time high record of project in various states of completion. I didn't realize I had so many. Must redouble my efforts to complete some of these projects.


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

One bag on the needles and one bag to sew the handles on and felt. I keep putting off the felting as I am a little chicken I will ruin it. Oh! and a dishcloth. I keep one of those going all the time in order to have something I can say is "all done" while working on the bigger projects. I am an accomplishment oriented person. So far the count is 20 dishcloths. They are just fun.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I have 5 (and I haven't included the handful of squares I began gathering 4 years ago to make a 'patchwork' blanket, as I don't know if I will ever finish that) !


----------



## Mrs Chief (Mar 24, 2011)

2 sweaters, 1 vest, 1 shell, 2 scarves. Not bad and the good part is I could finish all but one in the next 10 days. My take with me project is simple, as is the scarf for knitting group~~~need little concentration. We talk and laugh to much at knitting group so it must be an easy knit.


----------



## margaret Karlin (Jan 26, 2011)

I have one long green vest that needs pockets, three pullovers in various stages, two throws and two scarfs. Most are well along. I swore I would not buy any yarn until I finished my projects but this has not happened.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

You don't want to know. I spend too much time on the computer, order patterns to use my stash, and never get them done. But DH doesn't care as long as I am happy. And I am.


----------



## priceless77 (May 17, 2011)

Two on needles, one on loom, and many more on hold, yarn ready but need to finish what I have going. So much to do and so little time. And I keep finding more patterns I want to do!!!! Oh my!!


----------



## plumechat (Aug 9, 2011)

I have four projects going right now. Two knitting projects and two crochet projects (totes from plied plarn).


----------



## MaggieFL45 (Apr 18, 2011)

I now have 5 projects on needles at this time!! AND I have this motley group to blame!!! LOL!!!! I NEVER - EVER - started another project before the first one was finished in my life until I started reading this forum and thought I must be doing it all wrong!!! Right now I am making a resolve to finish ALL 5 projects before starting another one....but I just found this beautiful shell pattern and I already have the yarn I want to use for it..........
Maggie


----------



## rose cafini (Apr 12, 2011)

At the moment I have 2, 1 scarf, 1 fingerless glove for which I am using my stash yarn, and thinking of starting with bathroom rug also from cotton stash. Love having several projects going on. By the way what is UFO?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Oh, don't even ask! I'm pretty sure I don't have as many as Donna Rae, but the number is most likely higher than my golf score (which is pretty darn high!). I suffer from a syndrome called the Thrill Of The Start, and the Procrastination Of The Finish.


I like that!
I have lots of things started and get excited to start another and then don't get the first finished and on and on. This forum makes me realize that I am not along, there are others out there like me. There is nothing wrong with me, I was beginning to wonder.
Judy


----------



## FivePennyKnits (Aug 3, 2011)

Wow. I am getting inspired to just keep knitting, knitting....


----------



## mamamoose (Jan 29, 2011)

I love your AVATAR. Do you have the pattern for it or can you share. I have 2 on needles and a ton of yarn for others.


----------



## MarshaH (Mar 23, 2011)

I have 5. A vest, baby sweater, baby blanket, sleeveless top, afghan, with 5 patterns sitting in front of me to start.


----------



## Grandma Bev (Aug 10, 2011)

Iusually have many. I have one ufo but have no idea where it is!! It is a sweater - back done ,2 fronts done, two sleeves almost done!!! I took my ufo in the car with me,and into the Motel - the problem is it didn't leave the Motel with us. I thought my husband had it and he thought I had it. We called the motel a few hours later when I realized it wasn't in the car. No one knew where it was.
What would anyone want with a sweater in pieces. It was expensive yarn - maybe a knitter found it!!!!
We had the grooms dinner on Sat night - all went well!!!
Now I can start on an entrelac scarf!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I finished up one last week.. I have one I'm going to frog because I didn't like it while I was doing it and I still don't like it.. I can use the yarn for something else.. I have 2 knitting.. several quilts waiting and a few I'm eager to get started.. my plan is to finish up the 2 and start all over again this week.. my problem is I keep finding quick and easy projects so my WIP's get pushed aside...


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

At the moment I have 3 on needles. Sock, Drifting Dreams jacket, and a scarf.


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

How many UFO's do I honestly have. . .ummm, a cardigan sweater that I'm designing as I knit it, a pair of mitts, a pair of gloves, a sweater vest, a cowl (not really started this yet, but have the yarn/needles on hand and the design in my head), and pair of socks (but I always have a pair of socks on the needles). I think that's all, but. . .I could be wrong, of course.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Hmmm....right now I have socks on dpns, 2 crocheted afghans, and a crocheted table topper started so that's 4 projects at my house.


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I always have at least 3 going at once, and thats not counting the sewing or crosstitch that I have going. I get bored to easy so I always have more than one thing at a time. I love it


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I have 2 and am starting a 3rd.


----------



## islandknitter (Jun 25, 2011)

LOL! We are knitters - that should explain it all. We are creative, we cannot be expected to be neat, too!


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

puggiesx2 said:


> My last post got me to thinking and wondering......how many projects do you have going right now..... I have 2


I don't usually have a lot of WIP. Right now I have 2.


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

rose cafini said:


> At the moment I have 2, 1 scarf, 1 fingerless glove for which I am using my stash yarn, and thinking of starting with bathroom rug also from cotton stash. Love having several projects going on. By the way what is UFO?


Yes, what is UFO? Where I am from (New Mexico - just an hour and 15 minutes from Roswell) it means "unidentified flying object" as in little green men with big heads and big eyes from an space ship).


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> Miraculously, I only have one project going on right now. I have found myself with 5-6 projects going on; it was good doing that because sometimes I actually got quite tired of looking at the same yarn for awhile; thus, it was nice to be able to switch up to another project. The kicker on that, was that sometimes I'd forget where I stopped on one project
> 
> I decided to just start working on 1 project at a time. The funny thing is, I have a ton of books lined up with pages marked for the next projects I may do! :lol:


I think that the only thing that outnumbers the yarn in our stash will be the number of projects we have planned.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I have about 5. 2 need to be finished the other ones need to be work on.


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

3 projects on my needles!


----------



## nanirose47 (Jun 13, 2011)

I think I have 5 knitting projects going right now. I put some on hold to knit baby things for my expected granddaughter. I also have a crocheted bedspread I am working on.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

I have dish cloths, baby wash cloths, baby Afghan, Prayer cloths for soldiers, and I am also in a Co-op that gives me yarn and I make ski caps and get paid for the labor in Jo-Anns or other gift cards. So my plate is always full. Not complaining.
Don't ask about the quilting projects UFO's.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Let's see...vest from a few years ago, sweater from stash, baby blanket, dishtowel, scarf for charity, probably 1 or 2 others that I can't think of right now. Thanks for asking. I always feel better when I see how many WIPs others have.


----------



## islandknitter (Jun 25, 2011)

NMKnittinggrani, UFO = unfinished object


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I do scarfs and hats for women homeless veterans and baby hats for the hospital. I am alway doing knitting and crocheting. I usually have a knit and crochet going at once. When one starts to hurt my hands I switch to the other. Works for me even though it still hurts. I just found a great crochet hook that is really helping a lot.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

I purposely have lots of wips. Some are on large needles, some are on small needles so I can knit longer. Some are easy and some require attention. I have socks on the needles in the car's glovebox and a scarf in my commute bag. I can knit where ever I go!


----------



## Donna57 (Jul 27, 2011)

Two baby sweaters on needles, one pair of slippers on needles and dish cloth 1/2 crocheted.


----------



## STITCH124 (Aug 2, 2011)

2 projects: 

a) deep purple feather and fan extra wide scarf made with Rowan.

b) Bunny amigurumi on the front cover of Amy Gaines 'Little Knitted Creatures' book. 

Yarn pulled for start another baby cocoon, but I'm having trouble getting the hang of the 'magic loop' method.


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

puggiesx2 said:


> My last post got me to thinking and wondering......how many projects do you have going right now..... I have 2


3 - and that's two more than I want. I tend to work on something, finish and then start something new. I'm trying to finish my grandsons request for an afghan - 5 strips that need to be sewn together - have 3 done to go. I didn't realize how much I dislike sewing pieces together - I think I'm all for one piece!!

:lol:


----------



## Carmon (Mar 28, 2011)

I am so glad to hear that I am not the only one who works on more than one project!


----------



## stockstr (Jul 13, 2011)

I have DOZENS of things still waiting to be completed. That's why I'm always out buying more needles. LOL
Judy


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

I never have just one project in the works. Have 3 afghans, 4 scarves 4 shawls, 2 hats and a basket full that I'm not even going to look through right now. That way I can just leave one if it is driving me nuts or I am getting bored and go on to another. Yes, i finish them too and don't just let them languish.


----------



## sillysylvia (Aug 8, 2011)

I have 2 a sweater and socks, and only because I don't know how to finish them, need to get back to taking classes to finish them, now I am knitting premie caps


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I have at least 10 going...maybe even more. I love variety! And at least a mile of stash yarn.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a complete double set of hooks and needles plus. I have all my moms and ones that were donated. I have bought ones that I didn't have at least 2 sets of.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a complete double set of hooks and needles plus. I have all my moms and ones that were donated. I have bought ones that I didn't have at least 2 sets of.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Oh, don't even ask! I'm pretty sure I don't have as many as Donna Rae, but the number is most likely higher than my golf score (which is pretty darn high!). I suffer from a syndrome called the Thrill Of The Start, and the Procrastination Of The Finish.


And now I just learned about the Wool and Sheep Festival in Jefferson (WI) next month. I have no business going there. My only hope is that my knitting friend says NO. Here is a picture of the stash my sister just sent me.


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

MaggieFL45 said:


> I now have 5 projects on needles at this time!! AND I have this motley group to blame!!! LOL!!!! I NEVER - EVER - started another project before the first one was finished in my life until I started reading this forum and thought I must be doing it all wrong!!! Right now I am making a resolve to finish ALL 5 projects before starting another one....but I just found this beautiful shell pattern and I already have the yarn I want to use for it..........
> Maggie


How funny Maggie - I thought the same thing. I ALWAYS finished one project before starting another. Then I joined KP - and I now have 3 going - what is it that with KP - are we trying to keep up with "Jones" :lol: :lol: I'm being very good - not starting my daughters afghan until these three are done!! Hmmm


----------



## Befast (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG! I must be REALLY bad....I have no clue how many projects I have going. I find them in drawers, bags, baskets, etc.... Now that everyone knows - organizational skills I have not! But I love to knit!


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

msusanc said:


> msusanc said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, don't even ask! I'm pretty sure I don't have as many as Donna Rae, but the number is most likely higher than my golf score (which is pretty darn high!). I suffer from a syndrome called the Thrill Of The Start, and the Procrastination Of The Finish.
> ...


Oh my gosh what a wonderful sister! I have only brothers!! Would you like my address to share?? :lol:


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm the same way, when it comes to buying yarn... I am a yarn addict! I simply can't resist, especially when there's a sale going on!


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

1 on circular, 2 on straights, 1 in squares ready to put together, and 1 woven squares to put together


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

OH my goodenss, everytime I get a new skein of yarn it's a new project. I've failed miserably at the "no new yarn" challenge. But right now, I have five projects going, three scarves, a baby blanket and some squares for a quilt for our humane society..... Depending on what I have to do during the day, is what goes in the bag with me...right now, it's the squares because they are small and fit.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

1 Vest , 1pr mittens, 1 hat and I have no idea how many others are lurking in the odd corner or bag in my closet. I finished a hat and mittens before I got on line. I promised myself two hours of KP if I got them done. Aren't I good? Edith


----------



## niblet007 (Mar 7, 2011)

One on the needles, one on a hook, and 3 that have to be sown or finished. You can tell what I don't like to do!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have 4 wips right now; an afghan, socks, sweater, shawl. Had surgery on hand a week and a half ago and still have stitches so I'm knitting ever so slowly and less right now.

Love your pugs puggiesx2; they are just like mine only mine are quite old and gray faced now.


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

msusanc said:


> msusanc said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, don't even ask! I'm pretty sure I don't have as many as Donna Rae, but the number is most likely higher than my golf score (which is pretty darn high!). I suffer from a syndrome called the Thrill Of The Start, and the Procrastination Of The Finish.
> ...


Could I send you my address that you can give your sister, maybe she could yarnadopt me?! What beautiful colours!


----------



## TooToo (Aug 18, 2011)

I have 6 projects on needles and a closet full of unfinished. Some will probably never be finished but they were fun to start.
Jean C.


----------



## TooToo (Aug 18, 2011)

I have 6 projects on needles and a closet full of unfinished. Some will probably never be finished but they were fun to start.
Jean C.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

ompuff said:


> At the present time, I have 8 projects that are being actively worked.
> 
> Have a few UFOs but we don't discuss those. :roll:


You made me feel soooo good. I was beginning to think I was the only one with more than three lol. I have 4 knitting and 2 quilts, 3 unsewn but cut out garments.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

msusanc said:


> msusanc said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, don't even ask! I'm pretty sure I don't have as many as Donna Rae, but the number is most likely higher than my golf score (which is pretty darn high!). I suffer from a syndrome called the Thrill Of The Start, and the Procrastination Of The Finish.
> ...


Oh you just have to go to the wool and sheep festival, you don't have to buy any yarn(like that won't happen). You can just go from booth to booth feeling yarn, or you can make a list of all the items you need for knitting like needles, books,ect. (like that won't happen) Just bring a couple of really big big bags. You'll go home so happy. I always am,and I have hardly and yarn ( that will be the day).  :roll:


----------



## Cindy F (Jul 17, 2011)

puggiesx2 said:


> My last post got me to thinking and wondering......how many projects do you have going right now..... I have 2


Oh - I'm almost ashamed to say I have 4. I'm waiting for yarn and inspiration for 2 of them, (One Christmas tree skirt, and a knitted rock band night light - that - if it's ever done, I'll send pix, and probably hang from the highest heights - what a challenge!!!) and 2 sweaters. Oh I have 5 (ouch) I forgot the afghan I'm making for my daughter-in-law for Christmas. <sigh>


----------



## Cindy F (Jul 17, 2011)

msusanc said:


> msusanc said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, don't even ask! I'm pretty sure I don't have as many as Donna Rae, but the number is most likely higher than my golf score (which is pretty darn high!). I suffer from a syndrome called the Thrill Of The Start, and the Procrastination Of The Finish.
> ...


Can I borrow your sister?


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

I have been working on using the stash for charity...I have a hat in the works, and socks, and fingerless mitts...
judy in oz


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Orilliaknitter said:


> msusanc said:
> 
> 
> > msusanc said:
> ...


Well, I don't think my sister has any yarn left. I don't know why she stopped knitting, but is focused more on quilting now. She has a beauiful sense of color -- and only gave me her good stuff. I know I am so lucky. AND, my friend said no to the Wool Festival to I'm safe for now. If my sister finds more to give. . . . you guys will have to fight it out!


----------



## volubilis (Aug 23, 2011)

I feel better when it comes to knitting: I am working only on two sweaters, but I am also hand quilting a 55X72 quilt and piecing another. Why do I do that to myself over and over again after promising to finish one project before starting a new one????


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

I have had such trouble finishing anything lately since about June. I think I have 4 unfinished projects, one where I lost my place in the pattern and will have to go back and see where the heck I am. I have one Ugg bootie knit but only one and I promised a cable sweater for my neices baby.


----------



## oldnit (Aug 14, 2011)

I have 2 projects going. Soon to start the Einstein coat and to avoid being bored, I may become nornal and start another.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Dead Line for the UFO and WIP is October 15

I'm trying to discipline myself on finishing my projects. I finished the fingerless mittens.They are gone was given to a friend who was feeling a little depressed. I'm working on a lace scarf and a picture of McQueen on my grandson's sweater. My mind is going crasy with new projects. I can't start another until the other two are done. Deadline Oct. 15


----------



## islandknitter (Jun 25, 2011)

LOL!! Janette447, let's not even get into the unfinished quilt projects!!! I have two plastic bins FULL of projects, not to mention the two large-size L L Bean bags full. HAHAHA


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Lets see the sweater for my DS. Need to finish the front. Directions for the cable front does not make sense, I think it's a misprint. Will finish a baby sweater tonight. A shrug for myself.
Need to sew one sleeve on a baby sweater and sew a top together.


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

I have about 10 going right now in various stages. When I get bored with one I pick up another. I really need to stop that Though I am proud to say I am almost done the Eyelet Lace Blanket from Very Pink.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

I don't think I've ever had less than 5 going at one time.


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

4 wip and others in bags, boxes and where ever! hahahaha


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

I also have two going.....a sweater and a sports afghan for my son. :-D :roll:


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh, LORD, I have no idea. I do know there are way too many, because I can't seem to find any needles to start more. bummer.


----------



## volubilis (Aug 23, 2011)

I ache all over from laughing so hard. Everybody drowning in projects and showing such humor over it. Joining this group is the best thing I have done in a long time. Can't wait to check my E-Mail every day. Thank you to all!


----------



## PlumKrazy (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm down to 2, cuz I was sick over the weekend so I got 2 done and now I have 2 more to do. But I will find another one to do by time I finish....I like to always have at least 2 going at once....keeps me busy.


----------



## dawn Allen (Jun 24, 2011)

I only have one i find if i cant finish one project at a time i would never get through any more .


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Including other crafts, I can't count that high-hahahaha


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

I am working on a sweater, a summer top and 2 sets of socks. I have the yarn for some charity hats. Now if we talk quilting also, I have 4 ready to quilt, 1 to bind, and at least 3 piecing. Can't get any more done with this darn full time job!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have 4 in the works and at least 4 more ready to go. Getting ready for Christmas!


----------



## anthealb (Jul 21, 2011)

2 pairs of socks, 1 scarf, 1 baby hat, 1 sweater a shawlette and 1 ufo. Yikes!


----------



## axelsmischief (May 12, 2011)

I have four: glow in the dark crocheted hackey sack balls for my 21 year old, reversible his/her knit pullover for the significant other, hatchet man knit afghan (yes, I am attempting it!), and an oversized king-size scrap yarn afghan. Plus, I want to start knitting some double strand, worsted winter caps for our local food pantry very soon...Winter in Colorado is on the way!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

I have 3.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

At the moment 4 hopefully 3 by the weekend :lol:


----------



## joannem602 (Feb 7, 2011)

Started another one last night... See "Always Something to Learn"...*sigh...


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I am currently working on 2 projects but I am getting ready to start a third project . I need to do 2 baby blankert in the next month.


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok Ladies and Gents: You have totally embarrassed me into cutting down on my UFO! I completed my second project, a scarf, last night along with a hat the day before. I managed to do this Herculean task without starting something new. Maybe there is hope for us yet! Thanks for the kick in the pants.


----------



## Cherizac (Mar 9, 2011)

I can't count that high. Especially if you add the crocheting, the spinning, and the insanely high number of knitting projects OFF the needles that need finishing.

A googleplex?


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Good job!! Isn't it fun to see what we can do with this little challange? I may actually get up the nerve to felt this bag I have had done for months - I am afraid I will ruin it.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

3 on needles one on crochet hook


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't think anyone with fewer than 10 projects should be embarrassed. Heck, you should be PROUD of yourselves!


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

NMKnittinggrani said:


> Good job!! Isn't it fun to see what we can do with this little challange? I may actually get up the nerve to felt this bag I have had done for months - I am afraid I will ruin it.


Felting is fun and really quite easy. I don't think you'll be disappointed. I'm making a shoulder bag that I am felting too.


----------



## aem (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm ashamed to tell everyone how many I have! As a matter of fact I'm really not sure myself!!!!!


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

Way to many ,and I'm not even sure where they all are!


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

I pled the 5th.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi, All.

1 - entrelac long cardigan - in process
2 - scarves - just in need of fringe
1 - scarf - in process
2 - tops - in process
1 - Uggs baby booties - seams to be sewn and accent instep
1 - counted cross stitch - Sabbath Candles - in process
1 - counted cross stitch - Footprints - set of initials needed
1 - $2 bill hooked rug - UFO since 1978
1 - entrelac baby blanket - just in need of leaf border
1 - crochet ripple baby blanket - in process
1 - Swedish weave runner - in process of edge open work
1 - crochet small purse - done, needs sewing of 2 buttons
1 - sampler quilt - 10 blocks done by hand - since 1996
1 - knit shrug - done, except for seaming

more - but might as well forget those (for now)


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

Marny CA- When I read your UFO of the $2 bill hooked rug from 1978, I remembered. I have a UFO from the bicentennial (1976) my mother had bought my sister and I needlepoints from Maxwell House or some coffee. It's partially finished and as I remember it (it's in my "stuff" somewhere) has a gold background and an eagle and stars and 1776 on it. I should dig that out and finish before the tricentennial! I also have a hook rug I started for my husband when we were dating- we are about to celebrate our 19th anniversary. About once a year he mentions the hook rug.


----------



## aem (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Marny Ca After reading your post, I don't feel quite as bad as I did! Thank you for helping me to ease my conscience a bit.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

My Husband said when one gets done with their projects. One will DIE. Always have a project in the works.LOL


----------



## mainelynn (Mar 30, 2011)

OMG!!! Thank you, thought I was the only one that has projects started and don't remember where I put them!!! I feel sooooo much better now... ROFL


----------



## milroygrams (Jul 27, 2011)

let's see-a prayer shawl, vest, sox, hat,4 afghans, 2 sweaters, and like the earlier comment---I don't even want to think about the ufos. I found a sweater I started for my daughter when she was 3. She left for college 3 weeks ago. Think it might be a little small now!!!!!


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

grandmann said:


> My Husband said when one gets done with their projects. One will DIE. Always have a project in the works.LOL


I need to frame that quote and put it on the wall over my craft table. :lol:

I've actually finished a few, so now only have a sweater for dd, a tank top for me, a pair of socks, and a crochet table cloth that has been in a box for about 20 years. I recently got the table cloth out and realized I could have it done in a weekend. Maybe this weekend???

Wow, I guess I can start some new projects now!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gemfire said:


> grandmann said:
> 
> 
> > My Husband said when one gets done with their projects. One will DIE. Always have a project in the works.LOL
> ...


Good Idea that is to start a new project you don't want to die LOL


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

These past 2 years have been downsizing years and I had to part with a lot of craft stuff as well as household things. I had 13 sewing machines (vintage and modern) and so much fabric and misc. sewing stuff that wouldn't fit into the new place. Got rid of more than half of everything. That was the goal. I weeded out the yarn stash and needle collection and pattern books, etc... 

This helped me ditch ancient UFO's that were just taking up space so now it's pretty manageable. I'm not supposed to bring in anything new unless I get rid of something first. That's hard to do sometimes like this week when everybody was talking about Tuesday Morning. Yeah, I got some.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

For knitting projects I only have 2 on the go.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

We're in good company! LOL

The $2 bill rug was started for my son who used to count his paper route money while sitting on the carpet - so when seeing the hooked rug thought it a great gift for him. He'll be 43 this month -- and has chosen to not be in my life, or tell me he has 2 children - one about 8 and one about 2.

My oldest UFO is a stamped cross stitch table cloth and matching 12 napkins -- matching my china! The early 1960s are a distant memory! LOL

My husband's saying for me: You don't have to finish but you can never quit.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Sewvirgo said:


> ... I'm not supposed to bring in anything new unless I get rid of something first. ...


My buying of sewing machines has stopped.

I also have put a "1 in / 4 out" into buying practices -- and that has helped enormously.


----------



## niblet007 (Mar 7, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> We're in good company! LOL
> 
> The $2 bill rug was started for my son who used to count his paper route money while sitting on the carpet - so when seeing the hooked rug thought it a great gift for him. He'll be 43 this month -- and has chosen to not be in my life, or tell me he has 2 children - one about 8 and one about 2.
> 
> ...


It's so sad that your son chose not to be in your life. My sister and I had a spat in 1985. For 29 years we did not talk or see each other. We both missed each others kids growing up, graduations, birthdays, holidays, weddings, grandkids, etc. Until one day when I found her on facebook and contacted her. Needless to say, we have been best friends ever since and we only live 20 minutes away from each other! We even forgot what we argued about. Please, Please, Please try everything you can to get back together. It's just not worth it. We both regret the time we missed and both vow to never ever do it again.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

puggiesx2 said:


> My last post got me to thinking and wondering......how many projects do you have going right now..... I have 2


2 knitting, 1 crocheting, and 6 to-do's. I'll never finish!!!


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

I also have put a "1 in / 4 out" into buying practices -- and that has helped enormously.[/quote]

1 in and 4 out!! You're tough. My sister who is a collector of many things had to downsize too and what helped her was she started volunteering at a thrift shop and she would sell her surplus. She said it helped to be around all the stuff and she didn't need to have it at home. She also had a "bag a day" policy for months where every day she had to get rid of at least a bag of stuff somehow.


----------



## jbagnall (Jun 14, 2011)

i daren't even think about that one


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

Watch a program called 'Hoarders'. I guarantee you will run around your house like a mad thing, looking for stuff you can throw out. My son had that reaction and he is one of the tidiest people on the planet. I watched a whole program - it is incredibly difficult to sit through the whole thing - and afterward sure enough if something was sitting still I examined it to see if it could go out in the bin or at least to the GoodWill.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

Orilliaknitter said:


> Watch a program called 'Hoarders'. I guarantee you will run around your house like a mad thing, looking for stuff you can throw out. My son had that reaction and he is one of the tidiest people on the planet. I watched a whole program - it is incredibly difficult to sit through the whole thing - and afterward sure enough if something was sitting still I examined it to see if it could go out in the bin or at least to the GoodWill.


I have a hard time sitting through that show too. Makes me ruthless about clutter.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I watch 'Hoarders' and am grateful that my clutter and messes are nothing like what is shown.

Sadly, there are mental and emotional problems with hoarders.


----------



## froggydart (Jul 15, 2011)

i am a fairly new knitter so I have two awaiting time with my guru (who lives 50 miles away) two that may just turn into sleeping bags. one that I think I can finish and looking for my next project.


----------



## jbagnall (Jun 14, 2011)

i can't even hazard a guess. probably enough to use up more than half my extensive collection of knitting needles. if we take into account chrochet. i just don't want to go down that road. :lol:


----------



## jbagnall (Jun 14, 2011)

don't even go there


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

I just finished a pair of convertible mittens and am working on a hat. I try to finish what I start before knitting something new. At times, I do have two going at once if I get bored but try not to get more than that. After a history of procrastination and unfinished projects, I've learned how to discipline myself for my own sanity.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Yesterday I took my finished set of small blanket, hat, and 2 pairs of booties (1 pair small, 1 pair micro 2 inches long) to the charity knitting group.

It was the first time that I saw all the donations - and watched as the various volunteers took what their group gives out to those in need. Over 1,000 items!

I also finished and have ready to mail a baby gift -- a crocheted afghan, 2 knit hats, and a pair of booties.

Later today a friend is taking me to a knitting store near her house!! LOL


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Here is pic of finished items ready for donations to various charities. I was amazed! Over 1,000 items made by our group.

I can see my 4 hats on the table! LOL The pink/white set is in a plastic baggie, all washed - so somewhere in pile!


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

I also try to have only one project going at a time-I always have something I'm eager to work on NEXT. Having two projects going at the same time I get too anxious.


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

Boy is that a lot of hats. I have just finished my 30th one and will be making more and also some scarfs. I have until the beginning of Feb. to get them done. Then I start over for next years StandDown.


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

I just did a blog post about most of my UFOs (unfinished objects/projects) and now realize that I may have a bad case of startitis. It's time to concentrate on finishing up some of the stuff on my needles...definitely.


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> I just finished a pair of convertible mittens and am working on a hat. I try to finish what I start before knitting something new. At times, I do have two going at once if I get bored but try not to get more than that. After a history of procrastination and unfinished projects, I've learned how to discipline myself for my own sanity.


Cindy, I do the same as you.. Two at the most. That way I see progress, and things get finished.
Judy


----------



## DollDreser (Aug 30, 2011)

I try to not have more that about 2 or 3.


----------



## jbagnall (Jun 14, 2011)

you really don't want to know. i don't think i could even count them. i am a great starter at projects then get sidetracked by something else


----------



## jbagnall (Jun 14, 2011)

wonderful collection :thumbup:


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Right now I have two project in progress.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

puggiesx2 said:


> My last post got me to thinking and wondering......how many projects do you have going right now..... I have 2


  VEQ [Very Embarassing Question}].....
U really don't want to know...


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

I made a list a couple of weeks ago of "all" of my unfinished projects that are still mostly active on the needles. There were nine projects on that list and then I started another, but finished it. Still have the original nine going. I don't seem to be making much progress in getting any of them to the finished stage.


----------

